# Jag Barracks - DE



## UrbanX (May 27, 2013)

Kaserne E: I’m afraid I haven’t got any history, couldn’t find anything on it. 

It’s massive, as big as Kaserne Krampnitz, just a bit less in it. Visited one sunny summers day with Nobody. I had snuck off from a stag do, so didn’t have a tripod, or even a torch, so these are a bit rough n ready. 

Nobody: “Look, a barracks”



Endless corridor porn:






Stair porn



Really similar style to Kaserne Krampnitz:



And the other end:



I was keen to get high, although this roofspace was sooo willing to kill you at every step:



One of the rare occasions one feels safer up on the ridge than the roof space!



View 1:



Standard:



Sat chilling on the other side, yeah the cars were beeping, but haters gonna hate. 



You can see the size of the place from up here, this is only a quarter of the site!



This is the underside of the stairs to the upper levels, eek! 



Not much graffiti on the site, but here’s an ear, I was hoping to find body parts all over the place, but alas this was the only one: 












Parade square 1 (Yes there were a few!) 



Jag Manor:


----------



## Mars Lander (May 27, 2013)

great opptunistic sploring great shots. that jag is amazing!


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 27, 2013)

Nice shots, what a explore looks huge


----------



## TeeJF (May 28, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken that's the place practically opposite the Olympic Village site is it not? Tracy and I almost went there last year but at the time we assumed it was part and parcel of the Olympic accom and didn't bother. 

It's not half bad for a "walk by" mate.


----------



## Romford Reject (May 28, 2013)

I drove past that a couple of times but never had the opportunity to have a mooch


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2013)

What a huge site! great photos.


----------



## NakedEye (May 28, 2013)

excellent place.....cheers for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2013)

Cheers guys! 

Bit of video, Jag Barracks starts around 1:53
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og6VCsdgvNc&feature=share&list=UUHs5XBjo3Oux8EESMaFwkAw[/ame]


----------



## Ramsgatonian (May 31, 2013)

Fantastic work as always, popped up on Youtube before I saw the report here


----------



## billywitch (Jun 2, 2013)

This place is called Lowen Adler Kaserne, (Lion Eagle Barracks)
Have been told this place and Olympic village are being developed and the Kaserne will be flattened for big suppermarket complex or such like,
The military use of this area began in 1713 with the first field exercises under Friedrich Wilhelm I, but officially the construction of the training area began in 1892 under Emperor Wilhelm II. In 1936 the Olympic Games were held in Berlin, on the training site the Olympic village was built. After the Games, these buildings were also added to the Löwen-Adler-Kaserne and were partly used as a military hospital. From 1945 to 1992 the red army used the training area. Still today a small part of about 800 ha in the south the Döberitzer moor is used as a practise place for in Berlin and Potsdam stationed armed forces. The biggest part of the moor is now a listed nature monument.


----------



## Nobody. (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh I is famous now I can tell my friends I have been in a video with UrbenX :jiggy:


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2013)

Nobody. said:


> Oh I is famous now I can tell my friends I have been in a video with UrbenX :jiggy:



Yeah man! from now on people will stop you for photos at train stations....oh hang on!  
Cheers for an awesome day dude!


----------



## Nobody. (Jun 3, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Yeah man! from now on people will stop you for photos at train stations....oh hang on!
> Cheers for an awesome day dude!



Not a problem as been really busy with other work here and now its slowed down a little I have been out and about and found a few more little gems here 
So might have some time this week to check out an underground creepy bunker that I have heard off somewhere nearby 
Or I might just hang out with some super models and get wasted at the weekend as normal


----------

